# Some Eye Candy Pictures



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Thought these pictures might help pass the time!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My, my, them's some fine prospects!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Great pics- looks like all our birds have moved to your neck of the woods.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Love the pics, the flock of gobblers is a great one, some nice long beards in that group.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

EdB said:


> Love the pics, the flock of gobblers is a great one, some nice long beards in that group.


Thanks, Im getting around 1,000 pictures of that group each week on two separate cameras


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> My, my, them's some fine prospects!....


For the oven, grill and smoker!


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice pic's thanks for sharing. If I could go back and count I bet I could say I have not seen that many Turkeys total in the area we hunt have hunted for the last 22 out of 24 yrs. Of course I do not do any scouting in the winter either and hunt the last hunt by choice. I am sure the flocks would be much larger in the winter especially at the DNR feeding stations, if they are still using them down here.

Jim


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing  Spring is almost here can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

jem44357 said:


> Nice pic's thanks for sharing. If I could go back and count I bet I could say I have not seen that many Turkeys total in the area we hunt have hunted for the last 22 out of 24 yrs. Of course I do not do any scouting in the winter either and hunt the last hunt by choice. I am sure the flocks would be much larger in the winter especially at the DNR feeding stations, if they are still using them down here.
> 
> Jim


You're right. My dad feeds around 90-100 turkeys every winter but early spring they split up and he only has 12-15. It's also funny, they will almost eat out of his hand in winter but become extremely spooky before season.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Awesome! Which one's mine?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice Gobblers in the mix. Good luck this spring and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> Awesome! Which one's mine?


One of the 12 in the first picture is yours! Spring Thunder!


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> Awesome! Which one's mine?



You never have a problem getting a bird Pier. Its Nnation who we need to tie one to a tree for.:evil:
Spring Thunder #1 in 2012


Good Pics Phensway.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

JBIV said:


> You never have a problem getting a bird Pier. Its Nnation who we need to tie one to a tree for.:evil:
> Spring Thunder #1 in 2012
> 
> 
> Good Pics Phensway.


Nation will get another bird this year, i promise that!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

After last year Nation's coming back with a vengeance in 2012.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> After last year Nation's coming back with a vengeance in 2012.



Your right! It worked for me in 2011.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Some nice looking birds right there, hope a few stick around for you.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Im getting around 1000 pictures per week of the group of Toms....... 12 in all but it is hard to get a quality picture of them together


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > ...... 12 in all but it is hard to get a quality picture of them together


I bet don could do it.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> I bet don could do it.


i bet he could too, ill get it done


----------

